# my pen



## Leatherman1998 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a priesmo from PSI and every little bit I have to use the ink pump and force more ink to the nib to make it write better. I have the standard shmidt nib on it now. Help

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com
I am in AK so I might not respond for a while

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## frank123 (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you tried more than one brand of ink?


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Oct 26, 2012)

No, I use Private Reserve.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com
I am in AK so I might not respond for a while

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 26, 2012)

I can think of a few things to try.  What color of ink are you using?  Different colors have different flow characteristics.  For example, tanzanite tends to be a very 'wet' ink while shoreline gold tends to be 'dry'.  

Are the tines properly aligned?  

If it is hard to start, but then writes fine after it gets going, the nib may have a 'baby's butt' that needs to be ground off.  Look at the nib under magnification.  Does it look like a perfect sphere (or perfectly flat if italic or stub) or does it look like a butt where the two halves come together.  

Change the position of the nib on the feed.  Pull it out slightly to increase flow.  Push it in further to decrease flow.   

Try a different converter.


----------

